# Unique Goat kid color



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Click on the link.... scroll down to the ..... Solid Dark Chocolate (Cocoa) area..tell me what you would call his color... in goat talk...

http://tothboergoats.clearwire.net/new_kids.htm

Has anyone ever seen this color in a boer.....it is like a bay horse...black legs ...ears....he has one white spot... on his back.... could it be a moon spot? In different light ...he actually looks black... it is a first for me... :scratch:

Thanks for your input... :greengrin: :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

So he isnt red? he looks like the reds - but probably the lighting

could he just be a paint with lots of brown?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

he has the small white spot on his back only...

No...he is dark brown.... the picture of the 2 babies side by side.. one up on the wood and the other halfway on it...you can see the color difference.... :shades:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is gorgeous!! He looks almost a mahogany as opposed to "chocolate" or "red". Very striking with his black legs too. With the white spot he has, it's hard to say wether he would be a "paint" with extensive brown.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

dunno what his color woulb be...maybe ask abga? I'd consider him a paint though. tough call! 

but...he is amazing.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have no idea what you would call him in order to register him......He is really cute.....but I don't know what to call him since you only get like 4 or 5 choices don't you?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

only choics are:
Red
Black 
Paint
Traditional 

slim pickins!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We had one kid once that was that color, he lightened up to a dark red when he got older


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone.. :greengrin: ....that's why I needed your input...I really don't know.... what color to say he is....hmmm...... But then again ...he may do what Sarah's kid did.... though boers may be different.... :shrug:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Where is Sealawyer when we need him!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

AlaskaBoers said:


> only choics are:
> Red
> Black
> Paint
> ...


I'd say non traditional :shrug: Some of mine have non-trad on their papers so you would be safe with that.
He is gorgeous though!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

may be different, i went through USBGA not ABGA


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow, very interesting. I think he'll be a red. The spot doesn't look like a moonspot to me. But his coat will probably lighten up a lot and he'll just look like a rich red.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone..... :chin: 
Oh boy....I guess we will have to wait and see ......what he ends up being.... alot of good advice.... but he still throws me off...LOL .... :wink: :greengrin:

His coat has a natural shininess... as if ...I put show sheen on him.... he has a natural glow...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you keeping him a buck and retaining him?


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

If I had any money right now, he'd be snatched up. 
Love his color whatever it is. . . you're kids are all super cute.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> But then again ...he may do what Sarah's kid did.... though boers may be different.... :shrug:


Actually it was a boer  And its funny that the solid colored kids on the boers always had coats that were way shorter and slicker than everybody else, idk why


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> you keeping him a buck and retaining him?


 No I actually just curious...but who ever buys him...I will keep in touch just to see what color he ends up being... :wink:



> If I had any money right now, he'd be snatched up.
> Love his color whatever it is. . . you're kids are all super cute.


Aww...thank you so much.... :hug:



> Actually it was a boer  And its funny that the solid colored kids on the boers always had coats that were way shorter and slicker than everybody else, idk why


 So..it was a boer.......I to....love the coats on them...they are beautiful..... but this one ...has an extra sheen ...that none of the other solids have... :greengrin:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

It will lighten I am sure. The Dark Chocolate we had this year started black and has lighted up to a dark chocolate. As for the spot, moon spots do not come in white. Now if it changes colors that is a different story but white is not a color you will find in moon spots.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't know much about boers but...he's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you JD and Shivonne..... :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

your kids are so darling!!!! I didn't even know Boers have a few options for color/patterns until now--they sure are all so cute!


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

He's a really nice boy. Very well muscled for a youngster. He would be registered as a red. My friend raises Boers and her reds come in all shades including that deep, rich color your boy is.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> your kids are so darling!!!! I didn't even know Boers have a few options for color/patterns until now--they sure are all so cute!


 Thank you... yes boers come in variety packs...LOL

Solid Red
Solid black
spotted
traditional
Painted



> He's a really nice boy. Very well muscled for a youngster. He would be registered as a red. My friend raises Boers and her reds come in all shades including that deep, rich color your boy is.


 Thank you very much ...
he is a big chunk... :greengrin:

So registration ...he would be a red ...Ok...thanks.. :wink: :greengrin:


----------

